
UK Lulzsec hacker Ryan Ackroyd pleads guilty - dan1234
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22079709
======
lifeisstillgood
It strikes me as interesting that probably a year ago LulZSec was held as a
some all-consuming, faceless group of digital wizards, (that naturally needed
significant funding increases to combat.) - the press, the wrong footed FBI /
Police, and ourselves accepted that they were a real threat.

It seems less so to have a mundane trial with mundane breaches of a mundane
law.

We have built houses of straw, and the strength of the houses is being clearly
illustrated (perhaps LulzSec achieveing one of its goals then?).

that reminds me, must change the default password on my router.

------
babarock
Personal pet peeve: It's 2013, and we're still calling these cyber criminals
"hackers".

This story is shared on ... HACKER News. Are we all criminals aficionados
here?

~~~
redthrowaway
Both meanings are legitimate uses of the word, "hacker". Those who matter can
tell which one is being used by the context.

Honestly, I think arguing for using the word "cracker" in place of "hacker"
has a Stallman-esque feeling to it, now.

~~~
obviouslygreen
"Those who matter?" Hopefully you meant "those who understand the way people
here use the term," which would be both more correct and less disingenuous.

I agree, though, that the terminology argument is unhelpful and stale.
Unfortunately, pedantic terminology attacks are often a lot easier than
constructive debate or discussion.

